

Open letter to Tumblr - Let me use my name - eykanal
http://shadyacres.tumblr.com/post/14287707851/open-letter-to-tumblr-let-me-use-my-name

======
botolo
Interesting point. I wonder if this is a way Tumblr wants to protect your
creativity, allowing you to specify the title of your blog and have that come
out from Google.

